# إختار احد هذه الاشياء..وأعرف شخصيتك



## ارووجة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ماذا تختار ان تكون؟!​ 
1- آلة موسيقية 
الكمان ​ 
2-علبة مجوهرات​ 
3-علبة أسرار 
4- لعبة طفل 
5- كرسي 
6- شمعة ​ 
7- بيانو ​ 



-​ 

-​


-​


[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]-[/FONT]​


-​


[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]اذا اخترت ان تكون...[/FONT]​




[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]1- آلة موسيقية [/FONT]

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]الكمان : [/FONT]





[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]شخصيتك كالاتي:[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]انت انسان رومانسي بلاحدود..وحزين...تحب من الاخرين مشاركتك في افراحك واحزانك..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]تؤثر على الاخرين بعمق...سهل التواصل مع الاشخاص ولكن لايعني ذلك انك اجتماعي..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]انت انسان..منطوي حزين..[/FONT]​


[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]اذا اخترت :[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]2- علبة مجوهرات:[/FONT]




​ 
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]شخصيتك كالاتي:[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]انت انسان متععد المواهب...بعضها ظاهر بجلاء..وبعضها لم تكتشفه بعد..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]انسان لك نظرة بعيده مستقبلية...اقصادي وتفكر بايجابية في الامور...[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]تثق بالاخرين... وتعطيهم فرصة لاثبات ذواتهم واظهار مواهبهم..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]اذا اخترت ان تكون..[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]3- علبة أسرار:[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]شخصيتك كالاتي[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]انسان عاطفي جداً..تهتم للصداقات ووفي تجاهها..تحب الاجواء العائلية..حنون صادق كتوم..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]يأتمنك الكثير على اسرارهم الخاصة..وتحتفظ لنفسك باسرارك..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]يستشيرك اصداقائك بامورهم الخاصة ...واقعي بالرغم من انك تعيش الخيال بلا حدود...[/FONT]​




[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]اذا اخترت ان تكون..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]4- لعبة طفل :[/FONT]​ 




[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]شخصيتك كالاتي:[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]انسان مرح متفائل..لاتفكر لافي الماضي ولا المستقبل..تعيش الحاضر واليوم واللحظة باستمتاع..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]تحب مشاركة الاخرين افراحهم واسعادهم...تحب الاطفال وتحب ادخال الفرح لقلوبهم لذلك انت حنون جداً...[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]لطيف في تعاملك مع الاخرين.. تحب الاهتمام وتقدره وبحاجه اليه..[/FONT]​


[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]اذا اخترت ان تكون...[/FONT]


[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]5- كرسي :[/FONT]




[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]شخصيتك كالاتي:[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]انسان واثق من نفسك جداً..ومن قراراتك ومن تصرفاتك.. مفيد.. ومباشر في تعاملك مع الاخرين ..وواضح[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]صادق..تفكر بايجابية في الامور...[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]عملي....[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]جاد جداً في نظرتك للامور... لا وقت للعاطفة حينما يشتغل العقل...[/FONT]​



[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]اذا اخترت ان تكون..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]6- شمعة :[/FONT]




[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]شخصيتك كالاتي:[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]انت انسان معطاء ومضحي ووفي ومخلص... ( تيجي على نفسك عشان الاخرين)[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]نظرتك مثالية للامور... تتكيف بسهولة مع من حولك...وتتكيف بسهولة مع الاجواء...[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]فأنت وقت الجد...جاد جداً وعقلاني... ووقت الحب والعاطفة..انت عاطفي وحنون ورمانسي..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]تحب ان تبث الدفء لمن حولك.... وتحتوي الاخرين بحب وامل.. [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]اذا اخترت ان تكون...[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]7- آلة موسيقية [/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]بيانو :[/FONT]​







[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]ملاحظة = *شخصيتها قريبة لشخصية صاحب الكمان..الفرق بسيط جداً *[/FONT]​




[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]شخصيتك كالتي:[/FONT]

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]انت انسان عاطفي ورومانسي..تعيش اللحظة باستمتاع حنون صادق... ومتقلب ومزاجي...[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]تؤثر في الاخرين...ولكنك أيضاً تتأثر من من حولك بسهولة...[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]تكون انطوائي ولكن ما ان يحاول ان يتعرف عليك الاخرون..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]حتى تتعامل معهم بسلاسة وصدق..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]انت عفوي ..شفاف ... تتصرف بتلقائية... تحب العزلة وان تجلس مع نفسك....ولكن تكره الوحدة والغربة [/FONT]​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*
اذا اخترت ان تكون...
7- آلة موسيقية
بيانو :

نعم اخترت البيانو وكله صح بالظبطططط​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 أكتوبر 2009)

> [font=times new roman, times, serif]- شمعة :[/font]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
**موضوع جميل *
*ميرسى يا اروجة*
​


----------



## maroo maroo (23 أكتوبر 2009)

انا اخترت الشمعة
ميرررسى ليكى 
ربناااااااااااااااااااا يباااااااااااااااااااااركك


----------



## tena.barbie (23 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا أخترت البيانو 
ميرسى جدا على الاختبار الحلو ده ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لمشاركتكم الجميلة ياغاليين
ربنا معاكم ^_^


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع اخت اروويجة

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

> 3- علبة أسرار:
> 
> 
> شخصيتك كالاتي
> ...



انا ااخترت دى وكلامها سليم
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الصليب عليكِ ارووجة


بجد تسلم الايادى ​


----------



## white rose (25 أكتوبر 2009)

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]- علبة أسرار:[/FONT] 
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]شخصيتك كالاتي[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]انسان عاطفي جداً..تهتم للصداقات ووفي تجاهها..تحب الاجواء العائلية..حنون صادق كتوم..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]يأتمنك الكثير على اسرارهم الخاصة..وتحتفظ لنفسك باسرارك..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]يستشيرك اصداقائك بامورهم الخاصة ...واقعي بالرغم من انك تعيش الخيال بلا حدود...[/FONT]​

*يسلموا ايديك

موضوع حلو كتير*


----------



## maria123 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

- لعبة طفل :
لانو بحب الاطفال


----------



## ارووجة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ياغاليين ع مشاركتكم الحلوة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

> اذا اخترت ان تكون..
> 
> 
> 6- شمعة :
> ...





> [font=times new roman, times, serif]انت انسان معطاء ومضحي ووفي ومخلص... ( تيجي على نفسك عشان الاخرين)[/font]
> [font=times new roman, times, serif]نظرتك مثالية للامور... تتكيف بسهولة مع من حولك...وتتكيف بسهولة مع الاجواء...[/font]
> [font=times new roman, times, serif]فأنت وقت الجد...جاد جداً وعقلاني... ووقت الحب والعاطفة..انت عاطفي وحنون ورمانسي..[/font]
> [font=times new roman, times, serif]تحب ان تبث الدفء لمن حولك.... وتحتوي الاخرين بحب وامل.. [/font]


 

*ميررررررسى على الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​
[/font]


----------



## zezza (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			شخصيتك كالاتي:
انت انسان رومانسي بلاحدود..وحزين...تحب من الاخرين مشاركتك في افراحك واحزانك..
تؤثر على الاخرين بعمق...سهل التواصل مع الاشخاص ولكن لايعني ذلك انك اجتماعي..
انت انسان..منطوي حزين..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
انا فعلا بعشق الكمان 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2009)

- علبة أسرار:

شخصيتك كالاتي
انسان عاطفي جداً..تهتم للصداقات ووفي تجاهها..تحب الاجواء العائلية..حنون صادق كتوم..
يأتمنك الكثير على اسرارهم الخاصة..وتحتفظ لنفسك باسرارك..
يستشيرك اصداقائك بامورهم الخاصة ...واقعي بالرغم من انك تعيش الخيال بلا حدود...


موضوع رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## يولا2008 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

اختبار حلو شكررررا
انا اخترت علبة الاسرار


----------



## ارووجة (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لمشاركتكم الحلوة ^_^


----------



## مسيحي جديد مخلص (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شخصيتك كالاتي:
[font=times new roman, times, serif]انت انسان معطاء ومضحي ووفي ومخلص... ( تيجي على نفسك عشان الاخرين)[/font]
[font=times new roman, times, serif]نظرتك مثالية للامور... تتكيف بسهولة مع من حولك...وتتكيف بسهولة مع الاجواء...[/font]
[font=times new roman, times, serif]فأنت وقت الجد...جاد جداً وعقلاني... ووقت الحب والعاطفة..انت عاطفي وحنون ورمانسي..[/font]
[font=times new roman, times, serif]تحب ان تبث الدفء لمن حولك.... وتحتوي الاخرين بحب وامل.. [/font]


*يسلموا ايديك*


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

أخترت رقم 6
الشمعه

شكرا جدا للموضوع​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع ارووجة

انا اخترت البيانو

شكرا  ليكى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اذا اخترت ان تكون..

6- شمعة :





[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]شخصيتك كالاتي:[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]انت انسان معطاء ومضحي ووفي ومخلص... ( تيجي على نفسك عشان الاخرين)[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]نظرتك مثالية للامور... تتكيف بسهولة مع من حولك...وتتكيف بسهولة مع الاجواء...[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]فأنت وقت الجد...جاد جداً وعقلاني... ووقت الحب والعاطفة..انت عاطفي وحنون ورمانسي..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]تحب ان تبث الدفء لمن حولك.... وتحتوي الاخرين بحب وامل.. [/FONT]

ميرسى يا ارووجة موضوع جميل​


----------



## ارووجة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي ياغاليين ع مشاركتكم الحلوة
ربنا معاكم


----------

